# RRP Commercial



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe EPA will let us know next week (12-15) if RRP will be required on commercial building exteriors. If the law is enacted, commercial contractors will have 18 months to get their employees trained as certified renovators and prepare for compliance.

Many larger commercial contractors already need to follow OSHA 1926.62 Lead in Construction rule, so the impact should be minimal for them, since they are already doing many of the things required by RRP.

However, small commercial buildings with small commercial contractors will feel the pinch as did residential contractors.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Postponed until June.


----------

